# Suche Image-Map Software



## Scorepion (4. März 2010)

Hallo,

ich suche ein gutes Image-Map Programm, das auf Windows XP 32Bit funktioniert, könnt Ihr mir da etwas empfehlen? Der Preis spielt vorerst keine Rolle.

Btw., kann man Image-Maps auch mit Photoshop CS3 oder CS4 machen? 

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Puepue (4. März 2010)

Also Imagemaps kann man sogar schon mit Imageready machen soweit ich weiß..

Zu deinem Programm..
Probier mal Fast Image-Map das ist auch kostenlos und damit kann jeder umgehen.
HTML-Entities musst du allerdings nacher manuell ändern und den Bildpfad entsprechend anpassen, wenn das Bild nicht im gleichen Ordner liegt

PS: Die maps kannst du als .fim Datei abspeichern dann kannst du, wenn nötig immer wieder daran arbeiten und die Koordinaten ändern


----------



## Scorepion (4. März 2010)

Ich werds gleich mal ausprobieren! ^^

EDIT:

Ausprobiert. Gutes Tool, gefällt mir! Gibt es auch bessere?


----------



## Puepue (4. März 2010)

Kommt natürlich auf deine Ansprüche an würde ich mal sagen.. das ist das leichteste das ich kenne .. kannstes auch mit photoshop machen


----------



## GR-Thunderstorm (5. März 2010)

Ich habe vor Jaaaahren mit dem HTML Studio gearbeitet. Das ist ein kostenlosesprogramm, wofür es auch allerhand Plugins gibt, unter anderem ein Imagemap-Plugin. Du wählst da einfach ein Bild aus und markierst dann mit Polygonen, Kreisen oder was auch immer einzelne Flächen, während der dir den HTML-Code ausspuckt. Leider hat der Macher das Projekt seit Jahren nicht mehr fortgeführt. :/ Aber evtl findest du es ja noch irgendwo, falls du noch Alternativen suchst.

Edit: http://elsdoerfer.name/=htmlstudio <-- Das Programm (ohne ImageMap-Plugin soweit ich sehen kann)


----------



## Scorepion (5. März 2010)

Wie kann man denn das mit Photoshop machen? Gibt es ein Tutorial, wo es gezeigt und erklärt wird?


----------



## Puepue (5. März 2010)

Google hilft:
photshop imagemap tutorial - Google-Suche

Erweiterbar auch durch die Photoshop "Version"
http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=photshop+CS3+imagemap+tutorial&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=

http://www.google.de/search?hl=de&q=photshop+CS4+imagemap+tutorial&btnG=Suche&meta=&aq=f&oq=


----------



## Scorepion (6. März 2010)

Stimmt, es gibt ja noch Google! 
Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

